# IRL day off fishing



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What you caught is called a leatherjacket. Latin: Oligoplites saurus
Tiny jack with little razor blades mounted on the tail, dorsal and belly.
Barehanded grab will cut your palm up nicely.
Slime on the fish makes the cuts burn.
Sounds like fun to me...


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Brett!
Jack was what I was thinking before I saw it break the surface. Now you tell me about the razor blades! Here I was worried about the catfish!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

them little spines around the vent will get ya too and sting fer hours. Ain't no safe way to hold one of them things. That is a good size one though.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

interesting catch, congrats


----------

